# YOUTUBER Michael R/T with the killer Marshall mods . Any YBA-1's up for some tinkering ...



## copperhead

I've guess it stirred the pot ............Fellow Canadian Michael R/T with the stunning Marshall mods ..




Lets throw some True Cannuck Military grade Tube amp at him . the Traynor YBA-1 & or the YBA 1-A 
are competitors to the Vintage Marshalls ..I am surprised Michael R/T haven't had one .
Feel free to contact him if your interested in a possible mod.


----------



## Adcandour

The link is busted and I don't see it on his channel.


----------



## copperhead

Fixed


----------



## traynor_garnet

What does this have to do with Traynor amps?


----------



## zurn

copperhead said:


> Fixed


Still dead here.


----------



## copperhead

My apologies ,I've been extremely busy ....the Traynor connection is . Traynor is basically the same circuit as a marshall super lead . so if you have an old YBA that you'd like to turn into a monster of a guitar amp contact Mike R/T .


----------



## nonreverb

I've turned a few YBA-1's into JCM 800's. I personally prefer the Traynor modded version to the original.


----------



## JC103

Check out this video, the guy basically tweaks a YBA-3 MV (master volume) version into JCM800 territory. Pretty cool tone at the end of the vid.


----------



## Michael R/T

Thank you for the call-out and kind words copperhead.
If anyone is interested in turning there amp into a fire breathing monster please feel free to contact me.
[email protected]


----------



## John Simpson

Michael R/T, I am a musician and hang glider instructor in Pacifica California. How do I get you to mod one of my amps?


----------



## Michael R/T

John Simpson said:


> Michael R/T, I am a musician and hang glider instructor in Pacifica California. How do I get you to mod one of my amps?


Email me your phone number and I'll give you a call. [email protected]


----------



## copperhead

I did the one wire mod on my yba1 but i changed it back , as i didn't swap the cap for the what .002 or .001 can't remember right off now


----------



## alwaysflat

Michael R/T said:


> Thank you for the call-out and kind words copperhead.
> If anyone is interested in turning there amp into a fire breathing monster please feel free to contact me.
> [email protected]


Great playing !! whew


----------



## copperhead

nonreverb said:


> I've turned a few YBA-1's into JCM 800's. I personally prefer the Traynor modded version to the original.


I did an in depth comparison between my 2204 clone that I've built & my modded to jcm specs YBA-1A & they are extremely close . & can easily do the same job . the yba-1a being about (90 watt) has a little more/a touch) more headroom & clarity .Marshall snobs piss-off as us Canucks can easily TRUMP your Vintage/posh Marshall posing /penis measuring with one of these amps . 
Sorry for the rant ...................they don't get the recondition they should


----------



## copperhead

Finally !!!! wow


----------



## John Fisher

Nice and I see the volume goes to 11 whoooooot!!!! (ok everyone i know its supposed to be II)


----------

